# MOOSEHORN LODGE CHAPLEAU



## northsky99 (Feb 27, 2010)

Going to Moosehorn Lodge near Chapleau Ontario the May 29 -June 5 2010. They offer trailers to take boats to several different lakes in the area.Has anybody done this and do you have any suggestions on which lakes to fish. Mainly looking to catch walleye and some northern pike.Thank you very much .Fish on


----------



## leahluis09 (Mar 15, 2010)

My friends told me that if you decided to go to Moosehorn Lodge Chapleau, you will treat yourself to the luxury of first class accommodations & unlimited fishing opportunities on the many nearby lakes. It is good for hunting and fishing. Go down the shallow Wild Rice beds and experience fishing Northern Pike for lunch or dinner.


----------



## jimm1909 (Jan 22, 2011)

northsky99 said:


> Going to Moosehorn Lodge near Chapleau Ontario the May 29 -June 5 2010. They offer trailers to take boats to several different lakes in the area.Has anybody done this and do you have any suggestions on which lakes to fish. Mainly looking to catch walleye and some northern pike.Thank you very much .Fish on


How did this work out for you? Ive been thinking about staying at the Moosehorn Lodge. Let me know. Either deciding between Moosehorn or Lake Tahoe Hotel which I've heard is also really nice

Thanks,

-Jim


----------

